# Mi top 10 de Uruguay



## veka-15 (Aug 13, 2007)

Coincido en muchos...no me gustan ni la Ciudadela ni el Conrrad...hno:
A mi gusto le agregaria, el sorocaba...


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

buena elección!!!!!!!!!!!! y muy buenas fotos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Alemán (Nov 10, 2007)

el sorocabana, tendria que estar en el top 10, sacando al conrad, por lo demas muy bien.


----------



## playasolmar (Mar 2, 2007)

Buenisimos todos!!

Aunque estoy de acuerdo que el Conrad es terraja, no me gusta para nada.


----------



## BIPV (Oct 12, 2006)

cambiaria el Conrad por el Carrasco y la Ciudadela por el Sorocaba


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

veka genial tu foto


----------



## Turgutt (Nov 7, 2007)

excelentes fotos, me agradan todas....la verdad están tremendas....ahora esa torre q salió paralela a la torre Antel a qué edificio pertenece...porq la verdad salió muy bien.. hermosos edificios todos y conste a MVD le sobran muchas joyas q bien podrían pasar a formar el top ten según otros criterios....

Veka, gracias por aportar esa torre, me trae recuerdos, es la q está en la 18 y plaza de cagancha...espero no equivocarme....jajaj


----------



## espectro (Jan 24, 2007)

mira mariscalito no quiero equivocarme creo que es del club de regatas del uruguay o el rotary


----------



## Turgutt (Nov 7, 2007)

ah mira vos, gracias espectro


----------



## flormontevideo (Mar 11, 2008)

husmeando por el foro encontré este hilo super interesante así que acá va mi votación y algunas fotitos

1- Facultad de Arquitectura. Del Arq. Fresnedo Siri. acá me estoy dejando llevar un poco por el sentimentalismo...pero de eso se trata, a veces nos gusta un edificio no por criterios puramente estéticos y objetivos sino por otros criterios más subjetivos, como decía bachelard. Es un edificio hermoso, heredero de la tradición de Frank Lloyd Wright, el interior con ese aire japonés, la planta con forma de compás (adorable), la escala, la volumetría, el juego de las sombras, el ritmo...todo hermoso


2- Intendencia de Montevideo, de Cravotto, creo, ouch estoy oxidada con la historia, jeje- hermoso ejemplo del neoexpresionismo holandés, lleno de detalles por donde se lo mire, excelente vocación urbanística. Nunca pasa de moda, recuerda al Russian Tea Room de Wright también. Originalmente la torre iba a ser mucho más alta y creo que por falta de guita quedó por ahí, pero la idea es buenísima. Me encanta.


3- Edificio El Pilar, de García Pardo. El concepto es perfecto, sencillo y fuerte. siempre fantaseé con vivir en ese edificio, tiene algo...la ubicación es increíble. Da ese placer de ver un problema perfectamente resuelto.



4- Castillo Pitamiglio, del Arq. Humberto Pitamiglio. Me encanta por el misticismo que tiene, es como un edificio de fantasías, lleno de detalles y muchísimas cosas para descubrir. Además esa victoria de samotracia...siempre la asocio con lugares que me gustan




5- Palacio Lapido, creo que de Cravotto también. Simplemente hermoso, esa esquina debe ser la mejor lograda de todo montevideo, las curvas en bandas y la vertical infinita. todo en sus justas proporciones. Tengo que reconocer que en el interior deja bastante que desear, pero la fachada es perfecta.



6- Regional Norte del Arq. Scheps. Otro edificio que me pide estar por sentimentalismo, ya que lo vi nacer desde los cimientos y fui de los primeros grupos que tuvo clase ahí. Siempre íbamos a ver la obra con la clase de Construcción 1. Si bien se le pueden hacer algunas críticas (el despilfarro de espacio) es un edificio interesante y de los más originales que se han construido en los últimos años.



7- Junta Departamental de Montevideo, no me acuerdo quién fue el autor. Me encanta el neogótico de este edificio, es como una partecita de londres en Montevideo, tiene mucha magia y me transporta a esos espacios de la edad media de los cuentos de hadas. Totalmente subjetiva mi crítica, pero amo este edificio.


8- Edificio del Bps espero no equivocarme pero creo que es de Payssé Reyes. Otro que me produce la misma emoción estética que la IMM, las dobles alturas perfectamente logradas me mata. La escala, la vocación urbana, el ladrillo y las encrustaciones de hormigón. Hermoso.


9- Edificio de la Aduana tengo el feeling de que es de Sicchero pero no me arriesgo. Este es uno de los primeros edificios que, al contrario, en mi opinión, del palacio salvo, decide optar por dar un paso adelante en la estética de esa época. La torre es surreal, con esa punta espejada súper vanguardista. Los túneles ni hablar, me parece un edificio muy original y me encantó que lo hicieran lucir en el reclame de los desodorantes.


10- Casapueblo. Otro puesto por cariño, el hecho de que sea tan orgánico, tan intuitivo y con esa cosa, de hornero sumado a aire mediterráneo, sumado a pasarla bien y que sea un receptáculo de arte y tan identificable con lo que es uruguay...esa cosa de ciudad que tiene, de laberinto...no pongo foto porque ya postearon una insuperable.

Dejé de lado el palacio salvo, por ejemplo, porque me parece que con toda la tecnología que había en esa época y la guita que pusieron podían haber hecho algo muchísimo mejor, no me gustan las proporciones de la torre ni los bichos de los capiteles. La torre de antes quedó afuera por ser inapropiada para la situación del país, sigo pensando en que una arquitectura uruguaya (más allá de que el arquitecto haya sido uruguayo) es posible, no necesitábamos arquitectura de dubai, esa hay que dejarla ahí, podemos sobresalir por nuestros propios medios. Supe quererla en un momento pero un día la vi desde lejos y me pareció tan enana...buenas las vistas desde adentro igual. Me quedaron en la lista de espera algunos como la torre de los homenajes, el edificio centenario, el ventorrillo de la buena vista, el museo del hombre y la tecnología de salto, el ex confitería la americana, el mercado de la abundancia y la casa leborgne..ay fue difícil la decisión. listo, pueden acribillarme. saludos


----------



## ilignelli_1990 (Jul 29, 2006)

che, mariscalito a q torre te referis al lado de la antel..si te referis a ese coso que es exa<ctamente igual a un lapiz cuando recien le sacas punta creo q es algo del puerto..tiene muchisimos años


----------



## Yo Soy El Super-YO! (Oct 7, 2004)

Excelente selección flor, y muy buenas las clasificaciones, se echaban de menos arquitectos en este foro.


----------



## dunas (Feb 25, 2008)

Flor, muy buena tu selección, obviamente que discrepo con algunas, pero excelentes tus comentarios. Te super recomiendo el thread de parlancho con el indice de edificios, esta espectacular, alli hay buena info de muchos de tus elegidos.
Pequeñas aclaraciones:
El Lapido es de Aubriot y Valabrega
El de la Aduana es de Herrán y otros
La Imm es de Mauricio Cravotto efectivamente
La junta es del arq. Ignacio Pedrables.
Algún dia me pondré con mi top 10, pero desde ya se que la facultad de Ingeniería de Julio Vilamajó no puede faltar, tampoco el Lapido y el Panamericano


----------



## palmares (Dec 17, 2007)

A mi tambien me fascina el edificio de la Facultad de Arquitectura, buen top 10 flor y lo del sentimentalismo mas que valido.


----------



## flormontevideo (Mar 11, 2008)

Bien dunas, gracias por las aclaraciones, me embolaba buscar entre mis notas de Historia Nacional jeje. Vos sabès que a la facultad de Ingenierìa la tuve siempre ahì a la vuelta para ponerla y por h o por b no la puse. Me parecen muy sugerentes los croquis del proyecto y despuès quedò medio inconcluso, ademàs mi carrera tomò un tinte "sostenible" y me cuesta un poco aceptar cierto despilfarro de materiales, ademàs el hecho de que quedaron algunas cosas sin hacer me tira pa'bajo. Y por lo general los comentarios de la gente que estudia ahì no son muy buenos, hay que considerar la experiencia del usuario tambièn. Tambièn estuve a punto de poner la casa estudio de Vilamajò que està ahì cerca al lado del puente de la calle sarmiento que està muy buena. MMM el panamericano paso...demasiado copy/paste brasilia...sigo pensando que la arquitectura uruguaya es mejor.


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

Dudo seriamente que el edificio de la aduana sea un diseño de Sichero.


----------



## elmassa19 (Mar 8, 2008)

me encantaron todas las selecciones de fotos de Mdeo y no me parece q la facultad de ingenieria sea un top 10, si q es un icono d montevideo, xo no creo q a muchos les guste.. estaria muy bueno q hicieran una remodelacion del exterior d la facultad q acompañe al entorno y q modernize esa mole d hormigon..

yo cambiaria la catedral de montevideo x la catedral d paysandu.. es muy linda y un icono d la historia uruguaya y dl interior dl pais..

concuerdo cn flor en el edificio d la aduana y la junta d mdeo..
saludos a todos


----------



## gusgazman (Jan 18, 2007)

Odio el conrad con su estetica Miami Vice... Me parece ochentoso MAL... Creo que sus creadores deberian haber tomado otras drogas al momento de imaginarlo... Parece LSD del malo...


----------



## gusgazman (Jan 18, 2007)

La Facultad de Ingeniaria me gustaria que fuera terminada, antes de calificarla...


----------



## NicoBolso (Jul 23, 2007)

¿Qué le falta a la facultad de ingeniería?


----------

